# Jack Dempsey with white poop



## AquaticKid (Nov 4, 2009)

They normally eat Nutrafin Max sinking granules for cichlids, we switched to feeding Tetra Color Tropical Flakes. They get both, but since introducing the flakes, one of my Jacks has white stringy poop. Is she okay? Someone else in the tank has the same thing, another dempsey I'm guessing. I read that white is not a good sign, I just want to make sure. Thanks for the help!


----------



## LSBoost (Jan 21, 2010)

White stringy poop is a sign of *bloat*. STOP all feeding. If the boat isn't bad normally you can get away with feeding green peas to clear their system. Take the peas out from the freezer, wash them while you peal the skin off, and drop them in.

The clout medication method works best. I would still feed them green peas after the first week of treatment.

You can read more here:
http://www.cichlid-forum.com/phpBB/viewtopic.php?t=24132
http://www.cichlid-forum.com/articles/malawi_bloat.php


----------



## Robin (Sep 18, 2002)

White/clear stringy feces is one of the early signs of bloat but it does not always mean your fish has bloat.

It's possible that the switch in diet has caused problems with their digestion. If the fish have no other symptoms then you could try a 24 hour fast and then resume feeding but make sure you're not overfeeding. One small feeding a day is plenty. Give them only as much food as they can eat in less than a minute. Do a couple of extra partial water changes during the 24 hour fast using a good quality dechlorinator. 30-40% 
Keep a very close watch on your fish for the next several weeks. If you notice that any of the fish are spitting out food or not eating, or if any of them are hiding then you probably are looking at bloat. Using either Clout or Jungle Parasite Clear is the best treatment and all fish that have been exposed need to be treated not just fish who are showing symptoms.

Peas are fine but bloat is not always diet related.

Robin


----------

